# Lamb Ribs



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Are lamb ribs good to feed?
What are the prices for them in your areas?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they are pretty pricey where i live, tho i haven't searched long and hard....our co op sold us whole lambs and my dogs love lamb ribs...num. num.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

How much are they in your area?
I found them here for $1.99/lb. I was calculating, if I were to feed them twice a week for the three boys (Dallas isn't on raw yet) it would cost me approx. $70/month for the 3 and approx. $120 including Dallas.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are on average $2 per pound here in Denver. We get them on occasion as a special treat.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would feed lamb anything if I could get it at a reasonable price. Lamb around her is anywhere from $4 to $6/lb.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Too expensive for us up here in Ontario average is $5-7 lb. I did purchase lamb trim once at our supplier but it was mostly fat & while fat is an important part of the diet, I'm not paying $3.50 lb for it!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay good to know about lamb.
How about beef or veal brisket? 
I also came across green lamb tripe, would that be good for them too or better to stick to cow tripe?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tyti said:


> Okay good to know about lamb.
> How about beef or veal brisket?
> I also came across green lamb tripe, would that be good for them too or better to stick to cow tripe?


lamb good
lamb tripe, not bleached or treated. good.
veal brisket. not good for dog. much better for Re. bring it to my house LOL


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> veal brisket. not good for dog. much better for Re. bring it to my house LOL


Are you being sarcastic with brisket not being good for dogs? LOL :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tyti said:


> Are you being sarcastic with brisket not being good for dogs? LOL :tongue:


just a wee bit. : )


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never even seen what veal brisket bone looks like. Would it be considered a bone/meat meal? The butcher said it's pretty meaty with soft bone, but i'm not too sure just how 'much' bone's in it.
Anyone with experience with veal brisket bone out there?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

tyti said:


> I've never even seen what veal brisket bone looks like. Would it be considered a bone/meat meal? The butcher said it's pretty meaty with soft bone, but i'm not too sure just how 'much' bone's in it.
> Anyone with experience with veal brisket bone out there?


I don't think that brisket has a bone at all. When I've bought regular ol' cow brisket, it's just a slab of meat that has a high amount of fat. I would think that veal brisket would be similar, but with less fat. I've never heard of bone-in brisket.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

tyti said:


> Are you being sarcastic with brisket not being good for dogs? LOL :tongue:


It's better in a smoker for human consumption :wink:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe the brisket is the meat from the front of the breast. It is normally sold completely of the breast bone. This is mainly because it is a cheap cut of beef, if you are getting it at a low price they will not be doing this and should supply you with half of the breast bone and some of the ribs/cartilage. The bones would be soft and would be good for the dogs to eat. 

As for putting in a smoker? never tried that 
Jon do you have one that you use? I have thought of making one but never really got round to it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Cuts of beef... :wink:









I don't have a smoker yet. I'm getting on this summer after we move. Can't wait to start slow cooking meats for us :biggrin:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> I believe the brisket is the meat from the front of the breast. It is normally sold completely of the breast bone. This is mainly because it is a cheap cut of beef, if you are getting it at a low price they will not be doing this and should supply you with half of the breast bone and some of the ribs/cartilage. The bones would be soft and would be good for the dogs to eat.


I can get brisket with bone-in for .59/lb. I think I will order a small quantity and see how they are. Thank you :smile:


----------

